#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Free Spells >  >  >  How to make a invocation spell or ritual?

## RedX

I was looking at the ofs demonolatry website and I saw some demons I didn't know of like Taroon and Rosier. These demons had the power of love.

I want to know how to make a invocation to any deity in the Goetia and Dukante Hierarchy pantheon. 

I mean like for example. 

Tasa reme laris Satan - Ave Satanis
Satan I beseech thee.
I ask for your divine help. 
I desire etc.
Thank you Father Satan.

----------


## devakxes

Invocation is calling a force into one's self. If you are looking to actually do a spell ... you'd have to summon them and then give an offering of some kind ( be it material or an offering of your life-force ... never ... ever... blood).
then kiss their ass for a while... I mean ... hahaha... Tell them how wonderful they are! Then explain what it is you need and ask them to do it in a specific manner. Thank them and then politely tell them they may leave if they wish or they may stay if they desire.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Evoking is when you ask a Deity, elemental, etc. to be present in the circle. Invoking is when you invite the Deity, etc. 'into' yourself, and for a time you 'become' that Deity.

----------


## devakxes

Thanks Tolka for this link.

I really didn't understand why a person would want to go and work with demons when there were deities and various other entities. 

What is the difference between The Lesser Key of Solomon and The Goetia?

----------


## devakxes

What is the difference between dukes, marquis, kings, presidents in the Goetia?

----------


## Dajai

> I really didn't understand why a person would want to go and work with demons when there were deities and various other entities.



It can depend on one's personality and/or beliefs. Go with whatever feels right.






> What is the difference between The Lesser Key of Solomon and The Goetia?



No difference, so far as I am aware -they are different names for the same book. The Lesser Key of Solomon is used to command Goetic spirits.






> What is the difference between dukes, marquis, kings, presidents in the Goetia?



These are related to demonic hierarchy, which would indicate differing forms of address -which, I presume, also relates directly to one's appearance whilst working with such entities.

Personally, I'm not one for protocol.

----------


## Dajai

> The ranking of the demons puts them into planetary associations by most peoples mind, as well as there herirarchy but I believe that is not actually the case. The Goetics seem more Astrological than planetary. I am currently making a list of what sign it is best to call which one. If anyone wants to PM me for it. It will be ready in about 3 days.



Now that's an interesting observation. I shall be grateful to cast an eye over the associations you draw.

----------


## morningstar

bullfrogsrules, I'll make sure I never invoke you!

----------


## Dajai

> bullfrogsrules, I'll make sure I never invoke you!



That sounds wise.






> I'l Pm you it when im done then. I dont mind sharing anything. its just only the hackers seem to take notice of my posts, and I dont really want to help them. lol



Thank you, Tolka. Much appreciated.

----------


## grim789

> Invocation is calling a force into one's self. If you are looking to actually do a spell ... you'd have to summon them and then give an offering of some kind ( be it material or an offering of your life-force ... never ... ever... blood).
> then kiss their ass for a while... I mean ... hahaha... Tell them how wonderful they are! Then explain what it is you need and ask them to do it in a specific manner. Thank them and then politely tell them they may leave if they wish or they may stay if they desire.



Why never ever blood? What if your invoking a deity such as Lilith she is essentially a vampire and offering blood is a better way of getting her attention just a thought though. What are your thoughts on this?

----------


## sechire

I think it is something about the demons gaining power over you, Or maybe they'll drain you totally of energy since your blood is linked to you ...

----------


## darkmistress

I know that Satan doesn't like to be woken up. If you do summon him he will most likely be upset and charge payment.

----------

